# Travel Inside America?



## whoisit (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyone planning a trip this fall? We can't think of anywhere to go. Our RV does not like hills. I do not like the west.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 29, 2016)

whoisit said:


> Anyone planning a trip this fall? We can't think of anywhere to go. Our RV does not like hills. I do not like the west.



Go to rv.net. (open roads forum)


----------



## gipper (Aug 29, 2016)

whoisit said:


> Anyone planning a trip this fall? We can't think of anywhere to go. Our RV does not like hills. I do not like the west.


Dump that gasser and get a diesel motor home...then the hills are a breeze.


----------



## whoisit (Aug 29, 2016)

I watch some rv-ers on youtube. Also go to Skoolie.net.

 Thanks Kidd for the info.


----------



## whoisit (Aug 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone planning a trip this fall? We can't think of anywhere to go. Our RV does not like hills. I do not like the west.
> ...


----------



## whoisit (Aug 29, 2016)

gipper said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone planning a trip this fall? We can't think of anywhere to go. Our RV does not like hills. I do not like the west.
> ...




  Have you ever seen a sticks and staples after a wreck? But they are a nice ride and can take a hill. Funny thing is we got our bus from north Georgia Mountains. No Rocky Mt.s for sure but damn they can get steep!!


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 12, 2016)

Where is your base?  Is New England a possibility?  While you might run into some early cool weather, if you stay away from the big cities, and focus on Upstate NY, Vermont, NH, and Maine, you will find great places to visit, and pretty friendly people.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 13, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> Where is your base?  Is New England a possibility?  While you might run into some early cool weather, if you stay away from the big cities, and focus on Upstate NY, Vermont, NH, and Maine, you will find great places to visit, and pretty friendly people.




 Deep southeast. I sold my bus yesterday. So its back to the tent. This day and time I don't travel too far from Georgia, Florida or SCarolina.


----------



## whoisit (Sep 13, 2016)

The leaders have destoyed this nation and made it dangerous for travel or anything else Americans use to enjoy.


----------

